# 2nd Place Mazers Cup International!



## seth8530 (Mar 24, 2014)

Iz so excites! I won second place in the dry melomel category for my dry cranberry mead! Score cards should be here in about a week! I will post them here and to the base thread to be sure.

Needless to say, this is my second competition I have entered and the first time I have ever won so I feel pretty validated and excited!

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f51/dry-meadowfoam-carrotblossom-traditional-34613/


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey, Seth, that is fantastic. WAYTOGO!


----------



## wildvines (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats! Great job


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 24, 2014)

Congratulations, Seth! Lovely news all the more so because you have kept us in the loop to observe how that mead progressed


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats! Way to go.


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate it. I am currently still waiting on my score card, but I will make it public so that everyone can have a chance to see it.




BernardSmith said:


> Congratulations, Seth! Lovely news all the more so because you have kept us in the loop to observe how that mead progressed



I appreciate it. I am glad that someone seems to like that I keep a running thread on my projects. I hope that by doing that we will all get to see what does and does not work. I will also post the scorecard to the thread so that those who are intersted can analyze the project and try and see what things were done well and what could have been possibly done better.


----------



## Arne (Mar 24, 2014)

Great job, Seth. Just wonderin iffn ya didn't jinx yourself for the next competition by loosing the burger king crown tho.  Glad you did well. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2014)

Seth way to go! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome Seth! Very well deserved!


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks all,

I really really should put the crown back.... Or perhaps a helm


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats Seth! Get the crown out you deserve it


----------



## LoneStarLori (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats Seth! I just read the thread and you certainly gave a lot of thought and love to this mead. I haven't made one yet and you may have just inspired me to try.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 25, 2014)

Excellent Seth, you came a long way very fast, good job. I sent in a whole hive mead, they were afraid to taste it because it had some bee parts in it! WVMJ


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 25, 2014)

Waaa Hoo! Good job Seth!


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 25, 2014)

peaches9324 said:


> Congrats Seth! Get the crown out you deserve it



Ha, I think I will wear the crown come graduation in about a month.



LoneStarLori said:


> Congrats Seth! I just read the thread and you certainly gave a lot of thought and love to this mead. I haven't made one yet and you may have just inspired me to try.



Glad you enjoyed it, just be ready to wait once you start one... alot.



WVMountaineerJack said:


> Excellent Seth, you came a long way very fast, good job. I sent in a whole hive mead, they were afraid to taste it because it had some bee parts in it! WVMJ




Thanks I apreciate it.

BTW that sucks, sounds like the bees decided to seek revenge for being turned into liquid refreshment ha!


the_rayway said:


> Waaa Hoo! Good job Seth!



Thanks  <====== (That is me right now)


----------



## jswordy (Apr 3, 2014)

I am late to the party, but *CONGRATULATIONS SETH!* You have what it takes!


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ha thanks, BTW Score cards should be coming up soon.. I'll upload it when i get some freetime.. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 6, 2014)

And here they are, I do say that I was rather surprised I did as well as I did.


----------



## peaches9324 (Apr 6, 2014)

In their words: OUTSTANDING! You should be proud of yourself!


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 6, 2014)

Great job Seth! Those are some fabulous score cards!!!

Well done again, what an accomplishment!!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow wow wee wow! Totally most awesome!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 7, 2014)

Fantastic scores! Congrats again!


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks all!


You have no idea ( I am sure you do actually) how nice it is to have some real conformation that my wine is infact actually good after all.


----------

